# Product review Pachmayer Compact Grips



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.gunaccessories.com/pachmayrrubbergrips/compac/pachmayrcompacgrips.asp

My primary carry piece is a Smith Model 60. Initially, I had a set of Hogue rubber Bantum (sp?) grips on mine, but I found that I had a hard time finding these grips when I tried to draw and shoot from my IWB holster. Often I was regripping the gun as I was bring it up for the first shot.

I later moved to a nice set of smooth wood Hogue full sized gips. They were beautiful but I found that while I could draw the weapon easily I had to regrip the weapon after my third or fourth shot in a rapid fire string.

Last weekend I picked up a set of Pachmayr compact grips - I provided a link to show a picture of these grips. These grips have a greater circumference than Hogues and the Pachmayer's cover the revolver's backstrap. While I do not ever plan to shoot magnums out of this weapon, I am sure that the Pachmayer's would make the experience considerably less painful than the Hogues.

When firing standard pressure rounds or +p 38 with the Pachmayer on my snubbie I have found that I can easily draw and shoot five rapid shots without the need to reposition or regrip the weapon. The big rubber grips keep the gun in place and does a nice job of absorbing recoil. I have also found that the snubbie points very naturally for me when these grips are in place. I also like the fact that there are no finger grooves on this set of grips. The Hogue grooves never seem to fit me.

Now for the bad points. First, my particular set of grips, do not work well with the HKS speed loaders. Sometimes I can reload fairly quickly with the speed loader, and sometimes it plain gets stuck. It seems that this would be an easy problem to fix by the company but for some reason they have not taken corrective steps on this issue. Quite frankly this may be a deal breaker for me. I normally favor speed strips over speed loaders because the strips are much easier to conceal. Nevertheless, I like to have the option to use speed loaders if I choose. Also I have shot this snubbie in IDPA competitions (though not with these grips on), and I am handicapped enough with a 5 shot snubbie. A five shot snubbie that I cannot quickly reload with speedloaders is a serious problem.

The second problem for some, though not for me, is that thes grips are too big for effective pants pocket carry. The grip extends just about an inch below the grip frame. Also the grip increases the overall width of the revolver. As I normally carry my snubbie strongside on my belt, either IWB or OWB, so the larger size of the grips are not a problem for me. But I would not recommend these grips for someone who plans on using pants pocket carry. Jacket pocket carry is not an issue at all. In fact depending on your jacket pocket, the bigger grips may actually hold the weapon in place a little better, at least it does for my jacket.

The final problem is that the grips are rubber and therefore are more likely to print with a t-shirt or similar cover garment.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

For many years I have used the Pachmayr compact grips that are pictured first in your link. They do not extend below the grip frame, they are open at the backstrap and not bulky in width. The ones on my old model 60 and Airlite T, leave the backstrap and the bottom of the grip frame exposed. 

I have them on the two snubs and a round-butt K-frame model 65 where the backstrap is also exposed. The grips provide a secure purchase and when I carry the snubs in my pocket they do not print. I recommend you try those if you want compact grips that work well.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks I will look for the grips that you described.


----------

